# Music At The Movies



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The combination of music, film, and theatre.

Some of mine are Amadeus, Oh Brother Where Art Thou, The Last Waltz, Rust Never Sleeps, Eroica, The Song Remains The Same. 

What are your favourites?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paris Texas
Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks. I have noticed how old my choices are. 

Tommy
Year Of The Horse

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hard Day's Night, Help, Yellow Submarine ................. what was that you said about old?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hard Day's Night, Help, Yellow Submarine ................. what was that you said about old?


First ones that came to my mind.


Next up, Rush ~ Beyond the lighted Stage


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

*Apocalypse Now*. The soundtrack is just so freaking perfect for that film. From The Doors to the ambient synth stuff that permeates the tenser moments.

*Wristcutters: A Love Story*. My introduction to Gogol Bordello. Works so well with the film.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Speaking of soundtracks, what about the movie "Rush" where Clapton did the music? Came out in the early '90's?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rock and Roll High School
Leningrad Cowboys Go America

While there isn't a great deal of music in it, the theme song in Bubba Ho-Tep is spaghetti-surf at its finest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

*Crazy Heart*. How could I forget this movie! Soundtrack was fabulous. Story was really good too.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Great thread here. I agree with many of the choices so far. One of my all time faves is Performance starring Mick Jagger and James Fox. Great soundtrack with some incredible slide by Ry Cooder. Check out Memo From Turmer.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the coolest movie ever made, naturally has the cooles soundtrack ever made as well:










notice the whole thing is tan dun and yo-yo ma. even 12 girls band couldn't have done better.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

four come to mind:

Singles - Various Artists... basically the heart of the Seattle scene
Cat People - Georgio Moroder (David Bowie - Putting out Fire)
The Good the Bad and the Ugly - Enricco Morricone
Romeo Must Die - Mark Isham


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

puckhead said:


> Singles - Various Artists... basically the heart of the Seattle scene


Absolutely!

That movie was my first date with my wife. 

I'm sure it's the most-played soundtrack I own.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

gurianguy said:


> Great thread here. I agree with many of the choices so far. One of my all time faves is Performance starring Mick Jagger and James Fox. Great soundtrack with some incredible slide by Ry Cooder. Check out Memo From Turmer.


Saw that when it came out, and I have to say, Cooder's playing in it was probably the first time when I thought "You know, there's something TO this slide stuff."


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hedwig and the Angry Inch.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Brother, Where Are Thou? - The Coens tend to have great music in their films, and this one is top of the heap.

Koyaanisqatsi - just images and music, no plot, no characters. Philip Glass' best soundtrack work ever.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

iaresee said:


> *Crazy Heart*. How could I forget this movie! Soundtrack was fabulous. Story was really good too.


Loved that movie.

Not sure if anybody mentioned Walk Hard but that was another good one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Robe & The Great Escape are two movies with scores that enhance the movie for me.
Some scores sound great in the context of the movie--I love the one for the original Planet of the Apes while I'm watching the movie, but alone, it's too odd.

Of course for soundtracks, this would be incomplete without the Good, the Bad & the Ugly
[video=youtube;7O7rCHz8OII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O7rCHz8OII[/video]
[video=youtube;NOKhQ8ObQ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOKhQ8ObQ7E[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Commitments. Killer story, great tunes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Good call Mooh! I'd almost forgotten about that one. Did you hear that the singer was 16 or 17 years old? Great pipes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Good call Mooh! I'd almost forgotten about that one. Did you hear that the singer was 16 or 17 years old? Great pipes.


Yeah, great pipes and great acting. So much of the movie reminds me of how hard it was to scramble for music jobs, the temptations of drugs, booze, women, false promises and otherwise.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny, I never go to a movie to hear music unless it's a musical, and then it's still usually the movie that I'm interested in. The movie would have to be about a group that I'm interested in to make me go to see it. Decent movies are so hard to find these days, I don't even give them a second thought any more.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just finished re-watching Elizabethtown - love that soundtrack! _And_ its a good movie.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Funny, I never go to a movie to hear music unless it's a musical, and then it's still usually the movie that I'm interested in. The movie would have to be about a group that I'm interested in to make me go to see it. Decent movies are so hard to find these days, I don't even give them a second thought any more.


Well the three I mentioned were all helped greatly by the music.
[video=youtube;borbm2f6k_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=borbm2f6k_Y[/video]
[video=youtube;N9GDSL71f0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9GDSL71f0U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Goodfellas and Casino have great soundtracks.


----------

